
New bill would let companies force workers to get genetic tests - glitcher
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/companies-want-employees-genetic-info-new-bill-lets-them-take-it-by-force/
======
masonic
The bill does no such thing:

[https://www.congress.gov/115/bills/hr1313/BILLS-115hr1313ih....](https://www.congress.gov/115/bills/hr1313/BILLS-115hr1313ih.pdf)

Relevant quotes:

"...workplace wellness programs and programs of health promotion or disease
prevention offered by an employer _that provide for more favorable treatment_
of individuals with adverse health factors as described..."

"...the collection of information about the _manifested disease or disorder_
of a family member..."

But _nothing_ about forcing genetic testing on employees.

------
glitcher
And at the end of the article:

> On Wednesday, the House Education and the Workforce Committee approved HR
> 1313 along party lines, with 22 Republicans supporting and 17 Democrats
> opposing the bill.

------
username223
tl;dr -- Employers can charge you thousands of dollars per year not to give
your (non-anonymous) genome to third parties who can turn around and sell it.

